# Need a job in New Zealand



## tucker0104 (Jul 4, 2013)

I have 12 years experience operating and doing maintenance on electrical, mechanical, and hvac stuff. I have a bachelors in nuclear engineering and working on a MBA. I have 10 years experience in the nuclear industry. I know there isn't any of that in New Zealand.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

tucker0104 said:


> I have 12 years experience operating and doing maintenance on electrical, mechanical, and hvac stuff. I have a bachelors in nuclear engineering and working on a MBA. I have 10 years experience in the nuclear industry. I know there isn't any of that in New Zealand.


Replied to your pm.
Have a look at Transpower for other vacancies. They are the System Operator and the Grid Owner. Also have a look at Transfield Services who are the contracting arm of the Grid Owner.
Of you have a look at the Electricity Authority website you'll find a link to a PDF document about electricity in NZ.and that will list all the electricity generating companies and distribution or network companies where vacancies may be advertised.
Other than this look at www.seek.co.nz


----------

